# How to word a Freedom of Information request a personel file?



## pebbledash (4 Feb 2009)

Can anyone advise how best to word a Freedom of Information request for a person looking for their personnel file please?

Can a request include emails about the person sent between management and HR. Can it include notes/minutes of meetings between the individual and their manager or HR, particularly where there were no formal minutes circulated - but notes would certainly have been taken? I'm guessing that they'd try to just return the personnel file with standard contracts/leave history/appraisals etc.  Is there any way to ensure access to notes from more informal meetings?

Is it best to use FOI or Data Protection for such a request?
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## demoivre (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: What to ask for under Freedom of Information*

See [broken link removed] for advice regarding requesting information under the Data Protection act.


----------



## pebbledash (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: What to ask for under Freedom of Information*

Thanks for posting the link. I had read it and also the guidelines for FOI requests.

What I particularly want to know is how a person can ensure that the request returns everything that is available. I have been told that agencies will supply as little as they can get away with. 

If just the personnel file was requested would it automatically include communications between a manager and HR, or the notes from meetings.


----------



## Scubachick (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: What to ask for under Freedom of Information*

Ah crap - I just lost a big post   Here is the shortened version:

Have you had a look on [broken link removed] ?
Is the organisation listed there - not all semi-state and state agencies are FOI-able.
You dont need an FOI request for information held in HR by your own employer - they are obliged to show you your own file.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Diziet (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: What to ask for under Freedom of Information*

The more you spell out the better (e.g 'all paper and electronic records'. So if you want email communications, say so. Leave as few gaps as you possibly can.

They have to show you your personnel file, but it probably will not include all the data you want. So if you want emails etc you will need a FOI.


----------



## Card (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: What to ask for under Freedom of Information*

FOI can only be used against government agencies or similar bodies


----------



## pebbledash (5 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Omega (10 Jun 2013)

Card said:


> _FOI can only be used against government agencies or similar bodies_


Is this correct? I was going to request a copy of my personnel file from my former employers. Are they obliged to give it to me?


----------



## dereko1969 (10 Jun 2013)

Omega said:


> Is this correct? I was going to request a copy of my personnel file from my former employers. Are they obliged to give it to me?


 
For organisations not subject to FOI a request under the Data Protection Acts should get you the right information, though perhaps an informal request for such initially might be better.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Palerider (10 Jun 2013)

You should expect sensitive information to be redacted from your request under data protection, I cannot see a complete file being handed over without an edit, whether that be right or wrong is another matter, personally I wouldn't bother asking for it but I'm sure you have your reasons.


----------



## PMU (10 Jun 2013)

Basically, the FoI Acts apply only to central government departments and bodies under their aegis; and to certain other categories of public bodies as provided for by the First Schedule to the 1997 FoI Act as amended.  If your previous employer is in one of these categories they must provide you with all personal records and records relating to personal information that relates to you.

  If your previous employer is not in one of these categories you should make a request under the Data Protection Acts for details of personal information held by them that relates to you.  



Both of these pieces of legislation give you a right to access personal information that relates to you.


----------



## Jim2007 (10 Jun 2013)

Omega said:


> Is this correct? I was going to request a copy of my personnel file from my former employers. Are they obliged to give it to me?



As others have pointed out you need to make a request under the DPA to find out data your previous employer still holds on you.  However you may be disappointed by what you receive!


----------

